# Update der Software abgeschlossen!



## Dok (8. August 2006)

Heute wurde eine neue Foren und Chatsoftware aufgespielt. Die meisten Änderungen sind allerdings technischer Natur, die vor allem der Stabilität und Sicherheit dienen.

Ein paar Neuerungen die uns alle direkt betreffen gibt es allerdings auch.  Im folgenden werde ich euch einige davon vorstellen.

*1.) Multizitate*

Mit der der Möglichkeit von Multizitaten ist es Möglich mehrere Beiträge eines Themas in seine Antwort als Zitat einzubinden.







Hierzu müssen die betreffenden Beiträge zunächst mit Hilfe des Multizitat-Buttons





ausgewählt (Button wird rot) werden.






Dann kann über den Button "Antworten"







die Antwort mit den gewählten Zitaten verfasst werden.






*2.) Foren als gelesen markieren über die Forenindexseite*

Es können nun einzelne Foren per Doppelklick auf das Forenikon als gelesen markiert werden.





*


3.) Liste über alle Anhänge eines Themas in der Themenübersicht.*

Mit einem Klick auf das Anhangsymbol in der Themenübersicht






ruft man eine Liste über alle Anhänge eines Themas auf





*
4.) PM´s nur noch von bestimmten Usern*

Über die Buddyliste kann man festlegen von wem man PM´s  erhalten will.












*5.) Verwarnungssystem*
User die gegen die Boardregeln verstoßen erhalten eine für sie Sichtbare Verwarnung. Neben einer PM erhalten sie in der Themenübersicht einen Optischen Hinweis
(Rote oder Gelbe Karte).









*6.) Chat*

Der Chat wird zukünftig im Boarddesign geöffnet.
Weiterhin gibt es zahlreiche kleinere Verbesserungen und Fehlerkorrekturen.

*7.) Allgemeiner Hinweis*

Es kann in den Styles ohne Hintergrundfarbe (AB-Classic und Frankystyle) zu ein paar Problemen bei der Darstellung ein Menüs kommen. Das ist bei der Art der Styles leider nicht zu vermeiden. Inzwischen sind diese Styles nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit, da sich diese aber großer Beleibtheit erfreuen werden wir sie online lassen.

Alle Neuerungen auf einen Blick:
* Zitieren mehrerer Beiträge gleichzeitig
* Rückverweise auf den zitierten Beitrag
* Foren als gelesen markieren mit AJAX-Unterstützung
* Neuer Buddy- / Ignorier-Listen-Editor
* Vorschau für Private Nachrichten in Benachrichtigungs-E-Mails
* Automatische Anpassung übergroßer Anhänge
* Angabe des Änderungsgrundes beim direkten Ändern eines Beitrags
* Individueller Abmelden-Link in Abo-E-Mails
* 'Suchoptionen speichern' mit AJAX-Unterstützung
* Verwarn-System
* Themen-Sortiereinstellungen pro Forum
* Themen bewerten mit AJAX-Unterstützung
* Mehr Auto-Vervollständigung mit AJAX-Unterstützung
* Suchergebnisse im Popup-Menü nach Themen/Beiträgen darstellbar
* Grafiken für die Signatur können hochgeladen werden
* Popup-Liste der Anhänge in einem Thema
* Private Nachrichten nur von Buddys erhalten
* Renommee-Vergabe mit AJAX-Unterstützung
* Themen können nach Erstelldatum sortiert werden
* Warnung bei fast vollem PN-Posteingang
* BCC-Unterstützung für Private Nachrichten
* Erweiterte Miniaturbilddarstellung (Rahmen, Größenangaben)
* Ankündigungen werden zusammen mit neuen Beiträgen angezeigt



Hier könnt ihr Kommentare abgeben.


----------



## Dok (9. August 2006)

*AW: Update der Software abgeschlossen!*

Da mich immer mehr Fragen erreichen was es mit dem Renommee-Modifikator auf sich hat:

Hier müssen zwei Sachen unterschieden werden. Zum einen der Renommee-Modifikator und das Renommee an sich!

Der Renommee-Modifikator ist der Faktor mit dem die Punkte, die ich vergeben kann, festgelegt werden. 

Das hat nichts mit dem eigenen Renommee zu tun!

Wenn ich einen Beitrag bewerte gibt es normalerweise einen Punkt, der wird dann mit dem Modifikator dessen multipliziert, der die Bewertung abgibt. 

Wie hoch der Modifikator ist, hängt vor allem von der Länge der Mitgliedschaft und der im Board verbrauchten Zeit ab.

Das eigene Renommee hängt ebenfalls von mehreren Funktoren ab, hier kommen dann noch die Bewertungen der anderen User *meiner jeweiligen Beiträge* dazu. 

*Es werden keine User bewertet, sondern nur deren Beiträge! *

Wenn ich nicht möchte das mein Renommee für die anderen sichtbar ist (warum auch immer), kann ich das in meinen Profil abstellen.

Andere User können das Renommee eines jeweils anderen sehen (wenn Aktiv) indem die mit dem Mousezeiger über das kleine Grüne Symbol fahren.

Bewertet ein User meinen Beitrag positiv, ist alles OK. 

Bei einer negativen Bewertung muss ein Grund angegeben werden. Diese ist für den User in seinem Profil sichtbar. 

Es ist auch zu überlegen ob man diese Begründungen öffentlich sichtbar macht. Das überlegen wir aber erst, wenn wir wissen ob  wir das drin lassen oder nicht. 

Da das System erst seit etwa 24 Stunden läuft hat es natürlich noch nicht sehr viele Daten und sagt daher noch fast gar nichts aus. 

Ob das System bei uns überhaupt Sinn macht, wird sich zeigen und erst dann kann man entscheiden ob wir das behalten wollen oder nicht. 

Im allgemeinen wird das System in Foren in denen vor allem vernünftige und erwachsene Menschen unterwegs sind sehr gerne und erfolgreich eingesetzt.

Viele Mod´s und auch ich selbst wissen auch noch nicht so recht was wir von dem Ding halten sollen, denn auch für uns ist es neu.

Hier könnt ihr Kommentare abgeben.


----------

